

A vert.x language implementation in Scala - rake
https://github.com/vert-x/mod-lang-scala

======
eip
I have been forced to use Vertx for the last year for work and I don't
recommend it.

It's basically a poorly thought out half baked messaging framework tightly
coupled to a poorly thought out application development style.

Just reading the documentation and reasoning behind it's design choices should
raise some serious red flags for anyone considering using it.

Trying to be a better Nodejs is a weird place to start from when designing a
framework.

If you need message passing you are by far better off with AMQP.

If you need an app framework you are better off with Spring Core and Spring
Integration.

If you actually want polyglot applications then you are not concerned with
long term maintainability.

If you need runtime speed which is one of the major promises of Vertx you
should look at the benchmarks first. It's not winning any races.

I like Scala but it doesn't change how I feel about Vertx.

